# Videos from Youtube



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

I recently downloaded Thunderbird. Someone suggested I use the recent video from youtube to set up so my
mail from Yahoo appeared when I opened Thunderbird. I will use youtube more often to try and solve dilemmas. Coastal


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

This also may help also.

Tomdkat made it and your see his name and my name in it as he made it to show me how to add multiple e-mail accounts. 
Hope Tomdka is OK because he has not posted in 6 months.

*Mozilla Thunderbird 5 tutorial: creating multiple e-mail accounts*
http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/1012818-mozilla-thunderbird-5-tutorial-creating.html


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

hewee,
Thank U for the link. I will check it out. Thank U also for posting bible quotes. I don't understand how people do not believe. May your posts bring others to Christ.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

hewee,

I followed Tomdkat and your video and was able to set up gmail to now come through
Thunderbird. So far so good. Thank U for sharing the site. It was really helpful.
Coastal


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

More will believe later after WW3. 

You're welcome Coastal and good to hear you got things working. What version of Thunderbird you got? Most all is the same and has not changed in years. I got version 3.x.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

hewee said:


> More will believe later after WW3.
> 
> You're welcome Coastal and good to hear you got things working. What version of Thunderbird you got? Most all is the same and has not changed in years. I got version 3.x.


You are so right and seems like it is knocking at our doors more than ever before. 
hewee, I looked in properties and did not find which version. 
Is there another place I might check. Sorry for the delay and replying. 
Coastal


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

For version number click *Help* and then *About Thunderbird*


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

hewee said:


> For version number click *Help* and then *About Thunderbird*


17.0.8 is the version I found in per your instructions. I have Yahoo and Googlemail so I can access via 
Thunderbird, but some how my yahoo mail was sent from gmail mail and serveral have asked if I changed my addy? NO. 
Also does your Mozilla page header move up and down? I have Delta search bar. Does either of these sound familiar to you. Thank U hewee.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I still use Thunderbird 3.1.20. 
Love the add-ons I have and newer versions kill them. 

I have All and Normal Headers.
Don't know what you mean by up and down.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

hewee said:


> I still use Thunderbird 3.1.20.
> Love the add-ons I have and newer versions kill them.
> 
> I have All and Normal Headers.
> Don't know what you mean by up and down.


hewee,
I like Mozilla and Thunderbird-but there are a few issues
like not signing out w/ both Yahoo and Gmail you sign out
maybe a I am missing something<>apparently!
What I meant about the browser for Mozilla is it moves
up & down. Any tips you can share are truly appreciated.
Coastal


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If you want to sign in and out each time in Thunderbird.

Go to tools, options, security, password tab. Clicked saved password and your see what ones are remembered. If you got ones listed you don't want to remember then remove them from the list.

Also you can have a master password so any other person can't login to ones you have to remember till the master password is used.

This is a password search.
https://support.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/search?q=password

Used nuvola 1.13.1 theme but that seems to be gone now but I saved the file.
I see a newer nuvola TB 
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/thunderbird/addon/nuvola-tb/

Then other add-ons I get a nice look I like
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/account-colors/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/color-folders/?src=ss


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

hewee said:


> If you want to sign in and out each time in Thunderbird.
> 
> Go to tools, options, security, password tab. Clicked saved password and your see what ones are remembered. If you got ones listed you don't want to remember then remove them from the list.
> 
> ...


Thank U hewee for all these great sites,
These are great, but I read that Mozilla does not support addons do you believe them to be safe or not?
I went to tools>options>security>password tab and created a master password. Hopefully it will do the trick.:up: Coastal


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You're welcome. The add-ons are safe and note that they are at a Mozilla site. If you have trouble with one they will not support it because they are not made by them.

Don't forget the master password.

Well a very long day so good night.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

hewee said:


> You're welcome. The add-ons are safe and note that they are at a Mozilla site. If you have trouble with one they will not support it because they are not made by them.
> 
> Don't forget the master password.
> 
> Well a very long day so good night.


Good day hewee,
Then other add-ons I get a nice look I like
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thu...ccount-colors/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thu...olders/?src=ss I downloaded the top one but some how it did not install.
Now I have the walnut look do you suppose that is the reason it is not downloading the other one. I liked the color coded text and folders. Oh well I was able to saved 292 mb video to a thumb drive to send to a relative. I checked it before mailing and it worked. Again thank U for all your tips. Coastal


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

It should install because it says "Works with Thunderbird 3.1 - 23.*" for Account Colors 6.9 

If the walnut look is a theme then it mat be why but who knows. Change the theme and see if it installs.

I need to get me some bigger thumb drives. Mine are old and the bigger one is 2 GB and that's small now days.

Also one I got for Firefox and Thunderbird is CuteButtons - Crystal SVG 0.3.3 but that is for "Works with Thunderbird 3.0a1 - 14.*" and does not say what Firefox versions it works with.
It also has lots of options and gives animation to buttons and menu.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

hewee said:


> It should install because it says "Works with Thunderbird 3.1 - 23.*" for Account Colors 6.9
> 
> If the walnut look is a theme then it mat be why but who knows. Change the theme and see if it installs.
> 
> ...


 hewee,
I did take it off walnut theme, but I still cannot get it to install. Staples has 16 gb for $7.87.
The prices are coming down on Flash drives. Thank U for all the tips. Coastal


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You're welcome Coastal.

Sorry the install will not work. Check later to see if they have updates that may work. 

I know Flash drives are so much less now and faster too. My slow down will be the PC with USB 2 because USB 3.x is so much faster.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

hewee said:


> You're welcome Coastal.
> 
> Sorry the install will not work. Check later to see if they have updates that may work.
> 
> I know Flash drives are so much less now and faster too. My slow down will be the PC with USB 2 because USB 3.x is so much faster.


hewee,
I will check for updates. I had thought of uninstalling and reinstalling Thunderbird to see it that would work. 
Hope you find the flash drive that fits your needs.  Coastal


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

No reinstalling Thunderbird will not help so no need to try. Just with so many Thunderbird and also Firefox versions each month or two they can kill the add-ons. One reason I have older Thunderbird is I like to keep thing the same.

Just happen to look at Costco at flash drives and the one they only had I think 4 left and then 3 left.
I got one and was looking at something else and someone walked off with my cart and the SanDisk USB Flash Drive I had in the cart. So I got another one.

Got Sandisk 32 GB Cruzer USB Flash Drive on sale too. $24.99 but $6.00 off so paid $18.99.

At first I said what no light but now I see this red glow under that red slider that looks cool.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

hewee said:


> No reinstalling Thunderbird will not help so no need to try. Just with so many Thunderbird and also Firefox versions each month or two they can kill the add-ons. One reason I have older Thunderbird is I like to keep thing the same.
> 
> Just happen to look at Costco at flash drives and the one they only had I think 4 left and then 3 left.
> I got one and was looking at something else and someone walked off with my cart and the SanDisk USB Flash Drive I had in the cart. So I got another one.
> ...


hewee, 
That sounds like a deal 32GB for 18.99. Not a member @ costco. Do you suppose my problem w/ downloading is 
opting not to pay? I would hate to pay and it not work. I understand about keeping older versions. Simplicity is #1.  Coastal


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Was good deal. Paid I think $25.00 for last flash drive in 2008 and it was just 2 GB.

No you do not need to pay so Don't pay.

On Firefox I have two versions and Palemoon I have two version so all together 4 version. Portable version and installed of each.

Have done that going back years with Netscape when I had 3 installed versions and back then you could each version open at the same time.

What gets me is even with Firefox newest version it's the older versions that work at some sites.

*Wait try this!*

1. Save the account_colors-6.9-tb.zip I attached
2. Unzip the account_colors-6.9-tb file
3. Open Thunderbird
4. Open the add-on, Extension tab
5. Click install button and go to where the "account_colors-6.9-tb" file is and highlight it and click open.

This will install it. If this does not work then you need Thunderbird 3.1 to 23.*" for Account Colors 6.9.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

hewee said:


> Was good deal. Paid I think $25.00 for last flash drive in 2008 and it was just 2 GB.
> 
> No you do not need to pay so Don't pay.
> 
> ...


hewee,
I tried what you sent me, but w/ no luck. Good for you on the flash drive. You hit on a real bargain.
I'm surprised they still make the 2gb and the 4gb. What is Palemoon? Is it a browser?
I recall the netscape days. Just when I was getting into computers way back in'94. 
Again thank U for all the tips. Coastal


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Sorry it does not work.

Yes it is a great deal and about time I got a bigger flash drive.

http://www.palemoon.org/

Pale Moon project: A custom-built and optimized Firefox-based browser for Windows.

They keep Pale Moon 3.6.x going a long time and you can still get it but it's not supported anymore.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

hewee said:


> Sorry it does not work.
> 
> Yes it is a great deal and about time I got a bigger flash drive.
> 
> ...


hewee:
I'm sorry too-I am happy w/ Mozilla so I think I will stay put. I might mess up the computer.
Now that I am use to Mozilla I am enjoying it more so than google. I believe google is too much connected to the government and sharing materials w/ them. 
Again I thank U for all your tips.
Coastal


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

What message do you get trying to install it?

I have always liked Mozilla and started with Netscape 2 that was from my ISP Packbell in 1997.

Google is every where now. Google is hooked up to most sites in one way now.

You're very welcome Coastal.

I like the Sig you have.


> With out FAITH, there is no HOPE!
> Without HOPE, there is no FAITH!


Good month here with all of Gods Holy days.

Feast of Trumpets last week.
Day of Atonement this Saturday
Then the Feast of Tabernacles that I am really to go to for 7 days
And the last day will be The Last Great Day so 8 days at the Feast site.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

hewee said:


> What message do you get trying to install it?
> 
> I have always liked Mozilla and started with Netscape 2 that was from my ISP Packbell in 1997.
> 
> ...


hewee,
There is no error message per se. It looks like it is loading normally and it tells me to restart, but nothing to show for the installation. 
Thank U for sharing God's Holy days.

"When a savage ceases to believe 
in his wooden God,
this does not mean that there is no God,
but only that the true God is not made of wood." Leo Tolstoy
from a book I am reading.
I like the sig also. It is true.
My first computer was a Packard Bell in '94. It was simple yet complicated to a new user compared to today's
computers. 
Again Thank U for all your help.
Coastal


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Coastal said:


> 17.0.8 is the version I found in per your instructions. I have Yahoo and Googlemail so I can access via
> Thunderbird, but some how my yahoo mail was sent from gmail mail and serveral have asked if I changed my addy? NO.
> Also does your Mozilla page header move up and down? I have *Delta search bar.* Does either of these sound familiar to you. Thank U hewee.


Then you have malware on your machine and should post in the Virus & Other Malware Removal forum for assistance with that. Please read the sticky at the top of that forum and provide the required logs.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You look in the add-on to see if it is there?
You need to make the changes to show up so see if it is installed and click options.

You're welcome.
Most think they Holy day were done away after Christ came but they are not and are forever.
Leviticus 23 tells you that. Your see "a statute for ever" and that is what it means because forever is forever.

My first PC was from about 1989-1990 and was a Tandy 1000. 
256 K of memory
No Hard Drive
3.5" Floppy Drive.
I added a 5.25" Drive.
Had Convertor to use TV as monitor and PC had setting to help out.

Make backups of the floppy and write protect them. You do anything you wanted and I had a DOS filled with all these thing and it was fun playing around. If you did something so nothing worked it was easy to start PC with new copy of the Backup.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

hewee said:


> You look in the add-on to see if it is there?
> You need to make the changes to show up so see if it is installed and click options.
> 
> You're welcome.
> ...


hewee:
There are so many beliefs out there it is hard to keep up w/ all. I do Know we are not suppose to add or subtract one word of the bible. Some will be in trouble for their teachings.
You do go back a ways w/ a Tandy. Its hard to imagine no hard drive. I have seen the 3.5 and the 5.25 drives.
the 3.5 I believe was in my Packard Bell. I still have some of the disks. Now I have CD drives. Technology is going way too quickly to keep up. Do you have windows 8? I am windows 7 and Vista. Keeping my fingers crossed they will be all I need for a while.
Coastal


----------



## pcatrocity (Feb 8, 2010)

hewee said:


> Got Sandisk 32 GB Cruzer USB Flash Drive on sale too. $24.99 but $6.00 off so paid $18.99.


 I remember back in 2003 paying $32.99 for a 32 MB USB because it was less hassle than transferring data between home & work on 6 floppys. 
That is $1024 GB. I'm glad the prices have been reduced.:up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Coastal said:


> hewee:
> There are so many beliefs out there it is hard to keep up w/ all. I do Know we are not suppose to add or subtract one word of the bible. Some will be in trouble for their teachings.
> You do go back a ways w/ a Tandy. Its hard to imagine no hard drive. I have seen the 3.5 and the 5.25 drives.
> the 3.5 I believe was in my Packard Bell. I still have some of the disks. Now I have CD drives. Technology is going way too quickly to keep up. Do you have windows 8? I am windows 7 and Vista. Keeping my fingers crossed they will be all I need for a while.
> Coastal


Yes but God means what he says and the bible proves what happens if you do or don't do as God says. God hold those that teach others the wrong thing and a double curse I think on ministers.
yes a Tandy 1000 and I had the 1000 HX like this one. http://www.old-computers.com/museum/computer.asp?c=1211&st=1
But I think I had the double sided 3.5" disk so it was twice as big. 
I got XP Pro on the PC I use now. Windows 7 on a work station that had XP Pro but it was gift and Windows 7 makes it so very slow I hate it. Got old IBM ibm aptiva 2159 - S78 that has Windows 95a. 
http://www.vintage-computer.com/vcforum/showthread.php?14459-old-gaming-box/page2
Was a great one but Windows 95a had limits and 95b was a lot better. I had a 17" monitor I had to pay a lot more for over the 15" that came with it. Monitor came with stand that had the console under it for the CD and floppy. Got for $3800.00 but then got I think $500.00 back from price coming down that say they would match for 30 days. Had zip and jaz drives added too. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zip_drive and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaz_drive and they cost a lot but sure were a great thing to use.



pcatrocity said:


> I remember back in 2003 paying $32.99 for a 32 MB USB because it was less hassle than transferring data between home & work on 6 floppys.
> That is $1024 GB. I'm glad the prices have been reduced.:up:


Back then everything cost so much and they came down more and more in price. 
The zip and jaz drives is what I used for years and I need to get them going again so I can see what I want and copy all over to the big hard drives we have now.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

hewee said:


> Yes but God means what he says and the bible proves what happens if you do or don't do as God says. God hold those that teach others the wrong thing and a double curse I think on ministers.
> yes a Tandy 1000 and I had the 1000 HX like this one. http://www.old-computers.com/museum/computer.asp?c=1211&st=1
> But I think I had the double sided 3.5" disk so it was twice as big.
> I got XP Pro on the PC I use now. Windows 7 on a work station that had XP Pro but it was gift and Windows 7 makes it so very slow I hate it. Got old IBM ibm aptiva 2159 - S78 that has Windows 95a.
> ...


Hewee & pcatrocity:
I've never heard of a jaz or zip drives. What do they do apart from 3.5 or 5.25? I had a Tandy w/ 98S
When moving my spouse took it to the thrift shop w/ out my knowledge. It is still an issue. We went back and it was gone. I really enjoyed it and used it for backup files. Our daughter gave us her old Ipad and I like it for Netflix, but mainly I use the Vista and Windows 7. Sounds like we all like collecting computers. Thankfully the prices have come down and especially for the flash drives. I have six plus an external hard drive for back ups.
Its hard to resist a sale.
hewee you are right Ministers are held at higher power and they must adhere to the written word in the Bible.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well jaz or zip drives died out after CD's came out. Also they had what was called the "click of death" where you lose everything.
What IS the Click Of Death?
and
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Click_of_death

I had a 250 MB Iomega ZIP drive installed on older 98SE PC and loved it. Norton System Works back then would also use the Iomega ZIP drives as the backup that would fix and bootup your PC if something went wrong with your boot drive.

So you lost your backups when you lost the Tandy. That is sad to hear. Nice to get an Ipad even if it is old. Sister just got a really nice new Ipad that she said someone in church got her. 
This stores warehouse they ship from is here in town and it was very close to where I was living and across the street from Costco. Any they had you could get by asking. Store they had was small but everything was behind them in the warehouse. http://www.cyberguys.com/ So nice to have that a returns are easy. Got a USB Hard Drive Adapter that lets me hook up old drives. Easy way to get data off PC that had other hardware/software trouble that keep me from booting up.
I need to do what I did on old 98SE PC and have more drives. It can speed things up too. Makes backup more easy and defrag a lot more easy. Well not PC is always defraged with Diskeeper 9 Professional I got for free in Contest.

We must all adhere to the written word of God in the Bible but the teachers (Ministers) that know need to watch over us.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

hewee said:


> Well jaz or zip drives died out after CD's came out. Also they had what was called the "click of death" where you lose everything.
> What IS the Click Of Death?
> and
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Click_of_death
> ...


hewee:
I recall an Omega now that you mentioned it, but i n 1994 I just barely managed having a Packard Bell. There were no peripherals. Yes I did lose back up material. I just pray they wiped it clean. Also some say if it is really out dated they trash em. 
Good for your sister and the Ipad. How kind of the church. Our daughter likes to update more than we do.
She has been using Apple products since college. She helps her parents w/ problems, but lately she is too busy. 
What about the http://www.cyberguys.com? 
I posted a question about Thunderbird not letting me copy and paste. Do you have any idea what is causing this. I did a test in note pad and it allowed me to copy and paste. I do disk clean up and I run anti virus.
Maybe I am doing something wrong. Like I want to send a jpeg via thunderbird and it did not allow it. 
I tried copying and paste instructions for a project I am doing and again it did not allow me.

Do you work w/ computers in your business?
Again thank U for all your help.
Coastal


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Coastal said:


> hewee:
> I recall an Omega now that you mentioned it, but i n 1994 I just barely managed having a Packard Bell. There were no peripherals. Yes I did lose back up material. I just pray they wiped it clean. Also some say if it is really out dated they trash em.
> Good for your sister and the Ipad. How kind of the church. Our daughter likes to update more than we do.
> She has been using Apple products since college. She helps her parents w/ problems, but lately she is too busy.
> ...


It is Iomega and they are still around but now they make what other things now. I hate losing backup. I got so much back up I need to clean up. Much is not needed and also I have some older cool things and some are free versions of software you can not get now unless you find it online. 
MailWasher free version that let you have more then one email account that was taken away with the first Pro version that was the first paid version was made. 
Not sure if they would give this deal but got on CD back when you had the shareware shops all over town that had 3.5 anf 5.24 floppy disk for $1.00 each and I got from ACDsee software the shareware version that said for $10.00 and you had to mail it in because they had no website then and you would get free upgrades for life. ACDsee now cost a lot more. I still use a old ACDSee Classic v2.43 version. It's so much faster with all the added things you do not need just to view an image.
Your daughter I bet is like my sister and hooked on Apple too.
I know our church gives all the ministers now an Apple phone and Ipad. It cost but also saves money.

Will go find the thunderbird post.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

hewee said:


> It is Iomega and they are still around but now they make what other things now. I hate losing backup. I got so much back up I need to clean up. Much is not needed and also I have some older cool things and some are free versions of software you can not get now unless you find it online.
> MailWasher free version that let you have more then one email account that was taken away with the first Pro version that was the first paid version was made.
> Not sure if they would give this deal but got on CD back when you had the shareware shops all over town that had 3.5 anf 5.24 floppy disk for $1.00 each and I got from ACDsee software the shareware version that said for $10.00 and you had to mail it in because they had no website then and you would get free upgrades for life. ACDsee now cost a lot more. I still use a old ACDSee Classic v2.43 version. It's so much faster with all the added things you do not need just to view an image.
> Your daughter I bet is like my sister and hooked on Apple too.
> ...


hewee:
You are way ahead of me w/ computers. I bet you build your own too. I did look at the cyber site you provided lots of nice products that are not that expensive.
I have bought from ebay, but mainly camera products.
Thank u for all the tips. Coastal


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Never build my own but had someone do it for me once. What I like about cyberguys is almost no one goes there and you got just a couple that work the front store so you get to know them and they get to know you so very friendly. Got Fry's here too but it is a longer drive so on many things if you don't pay more your save still. Plus you get local deals if you sign up.
Finding out that old Ipod is to old to install most Apps but still does a lot with songs I add.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

hewee said:


> Never build my own but had someone do it for me once. What I like about cyberguys is almost no one goes there and you got just a couple that work the front store so you get to know them and they get to know you so very friendly. Got Fry's here too but it is a longer drive so on many things if you don't pay more your save still. Plus you get local deals if you sign up.
> Finding out that old Ipod is to old to install most Apps but still does a lot with songs I add.


hewee: Is Frys expensive? We don't have them here. I suppose I could go online and check em out.
do you download lots of songs? I use too when Wal Mart had downloads MP3s, but now only option to me is 
Amazon.com. I saw the neatest thing a person had. It was a speaker that has an MP3 slot w/ all the tunes. The person told me it was a close out at a store. Darn. I would buy one of those. Again thank U for all your tips.
Coastal


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Frys is cheap. Very big store too.
I get free songs. Got two CD's I paid for from the church and lots that are free. The free ones are not the whole CD but they still have a lot. Then lots and lots of sermons. 
Need to find out how to keep albums together. Some make albums with 1 song and the one CD with two Disk made 11 albums. 
Not good when you want to keep things in order.
The alarm clock in the Hotel room had that so you put the ipod etc in the slot. Also seen them with a plug for for where you hook you ear buds too. My old mp3 player had just the ear bud jack to plug into. I like that in the room. 
Now I want one for my room. Be best to get one that does ipads too so it can be used for more things.

You're welcome


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

hewee said:


> Frys is cheap. Very big store too.
> I get free songs. Got two CD's I paid for from the church and lots that are free. The free ones are not the whole CD but they still have a lot. Then lots and lots of sermons.
> Need to find out how to keep albums together. Some make albums with 1 song and the one CD with two Disk made 11 albums.
> Not good when you want to keep things in order.
> ...


hewee:
You are ahead of me. Now that you mention it I think windows media player just has 1 song per album. I understand how you would want to keep one kind of music to an album. I don't know how to do it either. I don't have an Ipod. Normally I don't walk around listening to music. Heard a commercial today w/ all the music from the 60s lots of memories. How do you get free songs from Frys? Coastal


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Will have to play around to see if I can redo albums. Maybe I can move songs from one album to another. 
Used to the pass where I take an album and record on tape and it would all be the same order. 
ipod does other added thing like Composer, Genres that you can use. It you had more then one person listed per song it would list the song many ways.

The store Fry's is a cheap store with good deals.

Then I said I got free songs but I got them online some other place.

Check out this site.
http://www.digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/music0.html
Great info on songs in many ways. Nothing to listen to but it has history on songs so good to look things up.

Here you can list or download things. http://archive.org/details/audio or http://archive.org/details/audio_music


----------

